# Long term rental Albuferia



## Crissi (Aug 23, 2009)

We are an English couple in Albuferia for 6 weeks looking for a long term rental property. Minimum of 2 beds poss from June but we are flexible. Areas close to old town within a 15 min walk, would prefer more modern property must be furnished. All help appreciated or any pointers.
Thanks Crissi


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

try the owners direct site, they have hundreds of rental properties on there for Albuferia, this time of year you should get a good deal on the price too.


----------



## Crissi (Aug 23, 2009)

omostra06 said:


> try the owners direct site, they have hundreds of rental properties on there for Albuferia, this time of year you should get a good deal on the price too.


Hi 
Thanks for that.
We have had a look there but they seem to be all holiday lets.

Regards Crissi


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

yes good point, I missed the bit on your post where you said June! holiday let owners at this time of year will do a 6 week deal to get someone in, but not much chance in June.
give casa sapo a try, they have listings for long term rentals on there.


----------



## Crissi (Aug 23, 2009)

omostra06 said:


> yes good point, I missed the bit on your post where you said June! holiday let owners at this time of year will do a 6 week deal to get someone in, but not much chance in June.
> give casa sapo a try, they have listings for long term rentals on there.


OK thanks will give them a try

Regards Crissi


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Hate to say it but June is not a great time to look for a long term rental. As an example, we rent our place in the East Algarve long term for 500€ per month. In the summer, apartments likes ours are rented to tourists for 700 € PER WEEK, so owners will want to rent short term over that period to maximise thier income. 

Might be an idea to try to arrange something sooner rather than later 
B
Ps. Also try English papers - The Portugal News and ALgarve Resident.


----------

